# Gateway md2614u xp drivers[MOVED]



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just switched from vista to xp(because my version of vista was pirated and I had a copy of xp)​
I looked alot of different threads that helped me to get most of the drivers but some still dont work. This is a list of the errors:

- Ethernet Controller 
- Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
- Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

But, i think there is something wrong with the graphics card driver is working because when i move windows around they get all blocky and glitchy and when i watch videos on youtube they lag. So i need the ati radeon 3200 graphics card driver for xp as well. The last thing is that the Artheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter has an ! symbol on the picture and doesnt show up in network conections. So i need the right driver for it and i need directions on how to set up the internet connection. 

So, with that said i really need help so if u can leave suggestions or directions on what i can to to fix my problems. 

Thanx


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Gateway md2614u xp drivers*

Hi

From searching the threads you might want to take a look at *this post*

If you have SP3 you should not have to install the MS UAA.

Hopefully you have the exact same laptop. But if you don't please post your VEN and DEV (Device Instance ID Numbers)


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Gateway md2614u xp drivers*

You can go to device manager (*start* -> *run* -> type *devmgmt.msc* -> *ok*)

Once device manager has opened double click on the devices (one for one) that have yellow or red exclamation marks or question marks as well as any device under unknown/other devices.

Once the device properties are opened go to the *details tab* the *Device Instance ID* should be displayed and should be in the format *VEN_xxxx&DEV_xxxx*

Have you tried the drivers mentioned in the post I suggested above?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Gateway md2614u xp drivers*

Hi again

Sorry but I have to go now and will probably only be back tomorrow.
If you want more help on this today you can post the VEN and DEV IDs in the Driver section *here*.

Just reference this thread in your new post if you wish to do so.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

*xp on a vista machine help*

I just switched from vista to xp(because my version of vista was pirated and I had a copy of xp)

I looked alot of different threads that helped me to get most of the drivers but some still dont work. This is a list of the errors and the VEN and DEV:

- Ethernet Controller
-PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_0700107B&REV_10\4&11F8B95B&0&0020

- Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
-HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_14F10000&REV_1000\4&2D97AC69&0&0102

- Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
-PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9612&SUBSYS_0700107B&REV_00\4&1E50BDA7&0&2808

But, i think there is something wrong with the graphics card driver is working because when i move windows around they get all blocky and glitchy and when i watch videos on youtube they lag. So i need the ati radeon 3200 graphics card driver for xp as well. The last thing is that the Artheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter has an ! symbol on the picture and doesnt show up in network conections. So i need the right driver for it and i need directions on how to set up the internet connection. The VEN and DEV for this adapter are:
-PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_660011AD&REV_01\4&24A9B7C0&0&0030

So, with that said i really need help so if u can leave suggestions or directions on what i can to to fix my problems.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

thank you sooo much i really appreciate the help.

I tried the graphics driver but neither worked and there was no wireless network driver.

also, the thread that i posted with the VEN and DEV IDs on is here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: xp on a vista machine help*

What brand and model is this pc? . . if a custom build, what brand and model is the motherboard?

Edit: . . never mind . . I see you had two threads going for the same problem. I merged your threads.

Please do not start multiple threads for the same issue


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

You can try this for the LAN:
http://www.wikidrivers.com/wiki/Marvell_Yukon
or
http://extranet.marvell.com/drivers/files/yk51x86_v11.28.6.3.zip

this for the video adapter
ftp://ftp.gateway.com/pub/hardware_support/drivers/notebook/ID56/VGA_ATI_v8.582_Xa.zip

this for the modem (although I have a feeling it will not work)
ftp://esupport:[email protected]/ID56/Modem_Conexant_v7.80.4.0_XPx86.zip

and this for the wireless
http://download.wireless-driver.com/driver/atheros/atheros_ar5xxx_7.6.1.150.zip
or
http://www.wikidrivers.com/wiki/Atheros_AR5xxx/AR9xxx_win5x

Lets hope these work. let me know.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi again

Sorry try this for the VGA
ftp://esupport:[email protected]/drivers/notebook/ID56/VGA_ATI_v8.582_Xa.zip


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks so much man, i only need a little bit more help, everything worked really good, but, i just need to know how to get the wireless working because it is now shown in my drivers as working perfectly fine and it is also now shown in my network connections but i cant actually use it, it has a red X on the symbol and when i click on the symbol for it in the notification area then a window pops up and were it normaly shows the available connections it says that windows cannot configure this wireless connection.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

*( Moved )How to use a wifi card on windows xp profesional*

As you can probably tell Im kind of new to this kind of stuff, but, i recently downloaded windows xp on a windows vista machine but i was able to get the correct driver for my Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter and have it installed but when i go into network connections I see the wireless network connection for this adapter but it has a red X on it and when i double click on it a window opens that should have the wireless connections availible but it says that "Windows cannot configure wireless conection". I want to know how i can fix this and use it to connect to internet.

-Thanks


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

you can check out my thread about the wifi adapter thing here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: How to use a wifi card on windows xp profesional*

Sounds like you don't have the correct driver for the wireless adapter.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: How to use a wifi card on windows xp profesional*

ok well how do i find the right one?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you set Wireless Zero Configuration to automatic and started it in Services?


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

no, how do i go about doing that?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Right click on My Computer and select Manage . . then Services . . look at the bottom for Wireless Zero Configuration and set it to Automatic and start it.

Then right click on the wireless connection, select Propeties and in the Wireless tab, put a check in Use Windows to manage my connection:


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

oh my god thank you soooo much


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's working now?


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

yea thanx, the only thing i need help with now is the Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_14F1&DEV_2C06&SUBSYS_14F10000&REV_1000\4&2D97AC69&0&0102

I could be wrong but i think that this is for the built in microphone, because it is not working and the headphones and speaker are working fine.

So if someone could help me with that then that would be great because that is the last error on my computer.

-Thanks again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sounds like a telephone modem . . If you are not connecting via a dialup connection you can just leave it alone


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

oh alright thanks but do u have anysuggestions about the microphone?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How is the microphone connected?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See what Gateway support says about the microphone . . there may not be XP drivers for it.

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp?cmpid=topnav


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

the microphone is internal

i couldnt find the microphone driver on the website

btu, the model # is md2614u


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I can't find that model on Gateway site . . can you double check it? Did you enter your serial number?


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

I cant find the serial #


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

I am glad you are coming right.
You can try double clicking the little speaker on your task bar next to the time on the bottom right
*or* you can go to *start* -> *run* -> type *sndvol32.exe* -> *ok*

Once the volume control screen is open make sure the Mic Volume is not muted.
If the Mic Volume is not displayed there, on the same Volume Control screen go to the Options menu -> click Properties -> at the bottom click Mic Volume -> click ok
Now make sure it is not muted. If you have to you might also have to increase the volume of the Mic.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

i id that but see the problem is that if i am on skype or anything it only gives me the option to use the HD microphone input, which is just the plug-in

Basicly the problem is that my computer doesnt know that there is an internal microphone


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

How about if you go to *Control Panel* -> *Sound and Audio Devices* -> *Audio* tab -> check the drop down list for other recording devices under the Sound Recording section. If there is another option select it.

Or
In Skype go to Tools -> Options -> Sound Settings and see if there is an option to use the internal mic instead of the plug-in/external mic.

Do you have any other Audio programs in the Control Panel (besides Sound and Audio Devices) - Some Audio devices install their own programs in Control Panel or have their own programs running next to the time on the task bar instead of the default Windows programs like sndvol32?


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

there is a program called smart audio but it only "enhances" the sound experience or something like that and also in the Sound and Audio Devices the only option for recording device it only had Conexant HD Audio input. any other suggestions?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there an option to "boost" the microphone level somewhere? Probably in the Smart Audio program you mentioned?
I was thinking maybe the Mic is working and is selected, the audio just has to be boosted.
Apart from this I am at a loss. We might be able to install newer drivers for your sound card. If it comes to this just post your Device ID, as well as the driver version you have, for the sound card and we will see if we can get newer drivers.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

nope I cant find any place to boost mic volume


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Let us try to install another driver.

(I cannot remember if you have SP3 installed, if not install SP3 and test the mic before doing the following)

1. Create a new restore point
2. Make sure you have a backup of the audio driver file that you downloaded. (You should copy the driver files, that you downloaded, to a CD for future reference in case you format the PC and reload Windows XP again)
3. Uninstall the audio driver form Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs.
4. Download the new driver from *here*, Unzip it and install it.
5. If this driver doesn't work post your Device ID, as well as the driver version you have for the sound card and we will see if we can get other newer drivers.

If you search for "Gateway MD series" and "Mic not working" there seems to be other people having the same problem with Windows XP. So let us hope this driver works.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

well I clicked on uninstall and it sayed it uninstaled but in the drivers its still shown as perfectly fine


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, well download the driver above and just install it and see what happens.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

well, the problem is that every time i enter the code to download it says the code is wrong and i know that its right. is there another link?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What code?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi again

I am having the same problem with the link now. Remember I was guessing at the correct sound card driver from other peoples posts on the web.

Therefore could you please let us know what your Device ID is in your next post so we can try get a later driver if possible.


----------



## homeydog1257 (Sep 14, 2010)

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_14F1&DEV_5051&SUBSYS_107B0700&REV_1000\4&2D97AC69&0&0001
I think this is the right hardware


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

You can try *this driver*. Hope it works. Good luck.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

@homeydog1257 
Can you PM me your service tag.
This will allow me to "see" what driver you need.

Bill


----------

